# Magic Black Seat Ibiza Cupra - Paintwork Restoration



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Just catching up with my writeups!! This was from last week.

*The Car *
A 2001 Seat Ibiza Cupra - remapped to 200 brake. Cherished by Chris the owner but pretty unloved by previous owners.

*Paintwork Evaluation*
I saw the car about a month previous to the detail and found the paintwork looked grey and very dull. A test square was performed on the bonnet which took it back to glossy black. The paint was quite soft which of course aided the correction by rotary but careful finishing would be required to not leave holograms. Paint thickness was between 90-120 microns all round.

*Day 1*
Given the work that would be involved on this car and that the owner had requested me to wash it it first I thought I would get a 'head start' and wash, clay and tape up the car so the next day I could start the polishing straightaway.

*Wash Process*


Foam with clean and shiny snow foam
Arches with autobrite HD TFR
Wheels with Autobrite HD TFR
Wheels with a variety of brushes and autobrite wash and wax shampoo
Wash one bucket method with autobrite wash and wax shampoo
Clay paintwork with chemical guys grey clay

*Wash pics*










Can you guess which part of the bonnet was waxed a month previous:lol:










-----------------------------​
*Day 2*

*Full Machine Process*


Makita and Meguiars #83 after Menz had failed miserably
Makita and swissvax medium cleaner fluid
***** HD Cleanse
***** Carbon
Wheels- Klasse AIO 
Tyres - CG New look trim gel
Wire wool and NXT polysh on exhaust

*Paintwork Correction*
The day started at 7.30am. The car was suffering from plenty of swirls/scratches and stonechips. One rather large stone chip had rusted and the owner had previously treated this to kure rust. I sanded back the chip, filled it with paint (4-5 applications were needed) and then did the usual wet sanding and polishing. It wasn't perfectly flat however as whatever had caused the chip also 'dinged' the paint slightly

*A few before and after pics*

*Tailgate Before*









*After*









*Front Bumper Before*









*After*









*Wing 50:50's*


















*Stone chip*


















*Door Before*









*Door After*









*#83 on rotary left slight holograms which medium cleaner fluid was needed to take care of*









*And some Final shots of car*


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Mmm...Fantastic Correction Shots :thumb:


----------



## riz (Dec 17, 2006)

superb mate, cant believe it that wing shot is ace


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Amazing 50:50's there and some massve improvement Mark

Nice job, bet the owner was made up


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Wow, more outstanding correction, the sun gun never lies, great photos mate :thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Some fantastic correction work and a top detail :thumb:
A stunning finish


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

top job - wicked 50/50 shots :thumb:


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

As above, cracking correction work and some great shots. :thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Superb finish. Deep glossy shine


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Fantastic work there Mark, those 50/50's are just horrific(swirls) and amazing!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

great correction fella:thumb: 

top pics to explain the 'story' too


----------



## ash_xt (Apr 22, 2007)

awsome  must admit i thought when i first looked at the front bumper shot that there was a huge scratch/mark going straight down, then saw the after shot and then realised it was the white post in reflection... doh!!


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

superb correction there Mark, I noticed you went back to the Megs #83 what was wrong with the Menz?


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

Awesome 5050s, a top job :thumb:


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Awesome job that !!!!:thumb:


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Great job the cars looking super.


----------



## Black20VT (Sep 30, 2006)

Amazing job Mark! :thumb:

Who would own a car with such poor paintwork in the first place!?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Excellent full correction work on the car there some cracking shots to show the quality of the finish. :thumb:


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

Nice job. Is it me or do a lot of Seats have very dull and lifeless wheel colours. Almost a satin grey.


----------



## wfenix (May 13, 2007)

great correction fella that needed doing big time now looks a minter.


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

stunning, top correction


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

dodger said:


> superb correction there Mark, I noticed you went back to the Megs #83 what was wrong with the Menz?


Menz was clumping due to cold temperatures



Black20VT said:


> Amazing job Mark! :thumb:
> 
> Who would own a car with such poor paintwork in the first place!?


Who eh?


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

That looks fantastic, that colour definetly sorts the men from the boys when it comes to detailing


----------



## dirk (Jun 2, 2007)

suberb mate ,


----------



## AF detailer (Jun 3, 2007)

Fantastic correction, some really good 50:50's there!


----------



## pcc (Oct 11, 2006)

Nice work Mark, great turnaround. Damn Menz problems eh


----------

